# Marriott Ko Olina Beaches closed



## ada903 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is our last day here and we keep seeing on the news that the landfill got flooded and biomedical waste contaminated the water at Ko Olina.  Right now all four lagoons are closed.  They are showing on tv that blood viles, seringes and UA's are washing ashore.  They are saying the water may be unsafe for a while to come at Ko Olina.  I surely hope that this is not the case, but for those planning a vacation in the short term and putting a lot of value on swimming in the lagoons, this may be of concern.


----------



## calberry (Jan 16, 2011)

Found this article;

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/hawaiinews/20110115_rain_dislodges_medical_waste.html

One of my golfing buddies traded into Ko Olina and was there last week also.  Can't wait to hear his stories upon return.

Steve


----------



## larryallen (Jan 16, 2011)

Is the sand open or is the whole thing closed?  We go next month and the kids LOVE the beach. Major bummer if it's closed then.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 16, 2011)

The sand is open and clean, you can use the beach chairs and the beach, but not get into the water.



larryallen said:


> Is the sand open or is the whole thing closed?  We go next month and the kids LOVE the beach. Major bummer if it's closed then.


----------



## javabean (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for this information. We arrive this Friday! It will be disappointing to not be able to swim in the lagoons. I have been to Ko'Olina once in 2007 so I'm generally familiar with the resort but would appreciate any suggestions for other beaches to go swimming. We drove around the island to sightsee but not to swim. Thanks.

Also, can anyone suggest someplace to stop and pick up take -out that's between the airport and Ko'Olina? We'll be getting arriving in the evening after a long direct flight from the east coast and I know we aren't going to want to stop and do our grocery shopping. 
Is the poolside bar/restaurant at Ko'Olina open in the later part of the evening?


----------



## calberry (Jan 16, 2011)

Stop at the town of Kapolei just before Ko Olina.  Lots of little restaurants (some are fast food) there as well as a Costco and Safeway.

Steve


----------



## justcurious (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow; Thanks for letting us know.  I'll be there the end of the month.  I normally hang out by the pool and just walk along the water to say I got in   .  Guess I won't be doing that this trip


----------



## javabean (Jan 16, 2011)

I called Ko'Olina. The front desk confirmed what had been posted and what was in the newspaper. They are hoping that the tides will help to clear things out. The condition of the water and the beaches will be reassesed on Thursday and any determination will be made at that time. 

Thanks for the restaurant info.


----------



## carruthers209 (Jan 16, 2011)

*There's a fun new ABC store-called Country Store or something*

Ko Olina has a new, fun store, sort of an upscale ABC Store, called Country Store or something (it's an ABC store) with a lot of everything-take out sandwiches, lots of beach stuff, souvenirs, etc.  There are new eateries in that general vicinity also right by the ABC Store.  It's across the street from the Disney Resort and very easy to find, especially if you're coming in from a flight.  It's on the main entrance road before you arrive at Marriott's.  The convenience and proximity factor is huge.  

You might find that Kailua Beach is wonderful if you're up for the drive.  Lanikai is right next to it and is considered the top beach in Hawaii.  Waimea Beach up by Waimea Falls Park is a wonderful family friendly beach.  Waimea Falls Park is a fun, educational stop for the family also.  It's kind of like a nature preserve.  And don't forget Waikiki Beach.  It's famous all over the world and hard to top, especially since the kids are in school and you might have more elbow room.  

The beaches on the Ewa side of the island where Ko Olina is located are pretty rough.  Ko Olina was man-made by a Japanese development company back in the 80's and was bought out by Marriott's.  It is not typical of that side of the island.  Restriction of access to beaches is not allowed by Hawaiian law.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 17, 2011)

What other new businesses are there with that ABC store? What food options?


----------



## GreenEyedGuru (Jan 17, 2011)

javabean said:


> Also, can anyone suggest someplace to stop and pick up take -out that's between the airport and Ko'Olina?



Zippy's in Kapolei is awesome, not as nice as the one in Honolulu but the food's just as good.  Try the chili mixed plate.


----------



## scpoidog (Jan 17, 2011)

larryallen said:


> What other new businesses are there with that ABC store? What food options?



Loco Moco Drive-In in Kapolei.  Better than L&L.  There are a bunch of small places to eat in the shopping center next to Safeway.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 17, 2011)

_Loco Moco Drive-In in Kapolei. Better than L&L. There are a bunch of small places to eat in the shopping center next to Safeway._

Thanks. I know there is a lot in Kapolei. I was referring to the new shopping center in Ko Olina. Curious what's in that that's open?


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Jan 17, 2011)

larryallen said:


> What other new businesses are there with that ABC store? What food options?



As of a couple months ago there is a Mexican restaurant called "Tacos Tacos", or something of that nature.  My wife and I didn't eat there so I can't give a review.

There's a Hawaiian BBQ type of restaurant.  I forget the name.  We tried this place and we didn't really care for it.  We're both very picky eaters and usually stick with chains, so YMMV with your appreciation of this place.  It seemed very "authentic", if that's what you're after.

There's also a small ice cream shop that offers 6 flavors, hard serve.


----------



## GreenEyedGuru (Jan 17, 2011)

scpoidog said:


> Loco Moco Drive-In in Kapolei.  Better than L&L.  There are a bunch of small places to eat in the shopping center next to Safeway.



Loco Moco is amazing too.  Awesome place for lunch or dinner.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 19, 2011)

Any progress on the beaches?  Can you see them doing any "work" to clean them or just hoping the tides will take the crap out?


----------



## larryallen (Jan 20, 2011)

Any change?


----------



## newowner (Jan 20, 2011)

I spoke with the front desk who indicated that the beaches are still closed are are now scheduled to open on the 23rd.


----------



## scpoidog (Jan 20, 2011)

larryallen said:


> _Loco Moco Drive-In in Kapolei. Better than L&L. There are a bunch of small places to eat in the shopping center next to Safeway._
> 
> Thanks. I know there is a lot in Kapolei. I was referring to the new shopping center in Ko Olina. Curious what's in that that's open?



I think the local place in the new Ko Olina shopping center is also a "Loco Moco Drive-Inn".   We ate there in Sept and loved it -I like the local dive type of food, that I can't get out in Chicago, even though this seems to be a chain.  

The ice cream store was small and really expensive for nothing really special.   I'd be surprised to see if they can hang on until the Disney resort opens.   

I seem to remember a Mexican food place w/ a full bar, but didn't go in.


----------



## shoeslover05 (Jan 20, 2011)

*parking at ko olina*

Oh my, thanks for the info about the beaches situation.  I certainly hope that it will be cleaned up before 2/27.  

Anyhow, I got a question, do you know if ko olina charges parking.  I'm an Marriott owner but NOT at Ko olina.  Last time I was there, they charge us $20 something for parking each night.  I wonder if that have changed. 

Any information is appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## wvacations (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are staying on an exchange or Get Away, then parking for the first car is free. Otherwise it is like $30 per day.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got back, had two condos in my name as II exchanges, and as a Marriott owners, both cars (one for each condo) had free parking.


----------



## calberry (Jan 21, 2011)

We had a friend that stayed in Ko Olina last week on a NON Marriott trade.  On his paperwork he said it clearly stated they were going to have to pay $30 parking.  When they got back he told me that they did NOT have to pay...with that nice surprise they paid the minimal charge for valet parking instead ;-)

Steve


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

calberry said:


> We had a friend that stayed in Ko Olina last week on a NON Marriott trade.  On his paperwork he said it clearly stated they were going to have to pay $30 parking.  When they got back he told me that they did NOT have to pay...with that nice surprise they paid the minimal charge for valet parking instead ;-)
> 
> Steve



I don't think it matters if you exchange in using a Marriott week or not. What matters is if you are a Marriott owner. If you own at any Marriott property they won't charge you for parking.


----------



## calberry (Jan 22, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> I don't think it matters if you exchange in using a Marriott week or not. What matters is if you are a Marriott owner. If you own at any Marriott property they won't charge you for parking.



Our friend is NOT a Marriott owner...he traded in thru II.

When we were at Timberlodge last summer I specifically asked who had to pay for parking, and who did not have to pay for parking.  They explained that each owned week had parking that went with it.  It didn't matter who you were (Marriott owner or not), or how you acquired that week (trade, etc.), if it was an 'owned' timeshare week that you were using then your parking was free...sounds like Ko Olina is the same.

Steve


----------



## larryallen (Jan 24, 2011)

Beaches open yet?


----------



## javabean (Jan 25, 2011)

Ko'Olina beaches are now open.


----------



## larryallen (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Java. That's good news. We are going soon.


----------



## brianfox (Jan 26, 2011)

Regarding food at the little shopping right next to MKO:

This is a tiny strip mall where Disney has their DVC office on the upper floor.  There is a trolley that leaves from MKO every hour.  It stops at Roy's, the strip mall, and the Marriott hotel.  The mall is really an easy 8 minute walk from MKO, though.   It's directly across the street from Aulani.

There is a Hawaiian BBQ place that in my opinion is better than L&L.  VERY inexpensive.  If you have kids, eat here!  A kid's burger is under $2.  Stay away from the slushies - they are much better across the street.

The Mexican restaurant is not bad, but not particularly great.  Prices are much better than MKO.  I usually order a carnitas burrito - hard to go wrong there.  Tacos - which is supposed to be their specialty - are not very good.  They do have a great selection of unusual margaritas at a reasonable price.  I enjoy the watermelon one in particular.  The restaurant is definitely worth a try, and it grows on you.  Very lively atmosphere.

Across the street is a "country store" style ABC store.  Same ABC prices and same ABC stock - it's clearly an ABC when you walk in.   (GREAT musubi!!)

The ice cream parlor is a great big meh....  Quite expensive for the quality, but there's not many great ice cream places in HI.  If I went to a nice looking shop like this on the mainland, I'd expect incredible ice cream.  The chocolate and mint-chip flavors I tried were very bland.  They seemed to have a very low cream content, more like ice milk than ice cream.  They were struggling when we went, and I don't give them a long life expectancy.

When we went last year, a couple of places had yet to open.

*Be sure to get a discount card from MKO!!!  You get 10% off the already unbeatable prices at the Hawaiian BBQ.*  On one trip to the ABC, they gave me 10% off even though they weren't supposed to.  Always wave the card - sometimes magic will happen.  Mexican restaurant does not give any discount.


----------



## mish (Jan 26, 2011)

Just returned from a stay at the JW Ihilana down the road from the Ko'Olina beach club. Yes, all the lagoons are closed due to contamination from the previous heavy rains (landfill run-off).  I think there is more to it than medical waste spillage....Anyway, you can drive to Waikiki, the North Shore or beaches on the East side that are open for ocean swimming.  Water is warm, waves were "Monster" last week, but should be dying down by now.  I saw on tv that the huge swell that hit Hawaii hit Calif. this am.  Was great watching the higher class surfers ride the 25 foot waves at the Sunset Beach tournament!!
And yes, I bought into the points program to make more use of the 2 MVC weeks I currently own.  I bought the minimum amount to get me to the preferred status.  I have 3 kids that may be getting married within the next few years, and this will enable us to offer nice honeymoon choices- without having to sit on pins and needles waiting for a response.  And my husband liked the additional options to celebrate his 60th!!
 Mish


----------



## larryallen (Jan 26, 2011)

The restaurant choices are poor there... but I am ready to go!


----------



## LouisLouis (Jan 28, 2011)

> If you own at any Marriott property they won't charge you for parking.

I am a Ko Olina owner.
However, when I stayed there with II exchange, they charged me the full parking price ($29 per day, was it?) for the full week, even after I explained that I was an owner...


----------



## ada903 (Jan 28, 2011)

That's not right.  I stayed on an exchange with two condos in my name, both through II, and we had one car per condo, we did not pay parking.  We own a different Marriott.



LouisLouis said:


> > If you own at any Marriott property they won't charge you for parking.
> 
> I am a Ko Olina owner.
> However, when I stayed there with II exchange, they charged me the full parking price ($29 per day, was it?) for the full week, even after I explained that I was an owner...


----------



## newowner (Jan 28, 2011)

I once stayed at KoOlina through a purchased Getaway.  They did not charge for parking.


----------

